# Niseko 2016



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking at first to second week of Feb myself. Planning on staying at Izumikyo.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Was looking at doing the same thing but need to attend a wedding first week feb (not mine)... May do early/mid Jan if things on my side hold up..


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Im doing a trip that will likely fall at the beginning of January for a week or so. Im traveling from Okinawa Japan though so its a bit different.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I was in Niseko for a week like 15 years ago. It was epic. Me and 5 friends rented a cabin and had a great time. I used to live in Japan and did tons of snowboarding in Honshu and Hokkaido. Super fun place to shred. Sweet little B&B's right on the slope with amazing food. Cute mom&pop noodle shops right on the hill. Beer in vending machines. All you can eat crab legs in Sapporo. Tons of powder!!! I miss boarding in Japan.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

I have accommodation in a pension sorted, actually have space for 2 futons if anyone was after a place to crash for a good rate in an awesome location. For those in the know, what's the best way to go with passes? I hope to ride 18-20 days, season pass, or 2-3 day passes? Any cheap local deals? I'll also likely buy a new deck, maybe boots, good places to buy? Do you get good deals on gear in Japan? Any feedback much appreciated


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

bbsnz said:


> I have accommodation in a pension sorted, actually have space for 2 futons if anyone was after a place to crash for a good rate in an awesome location. For those in the know, what's the best way to go with passes? I hope to ride 18-20 days, season pass, or 2-3 day passes? Any cheap local deals? I'll also likely buy a new deck, maybe boots, good places to buy? Do you get good deals on gear in Japan? Any feedback much appreciated


Retail prices for boards and bindings are really high in Japan. Add to that the Niseko/resort town premium and it could be expensive. There are a couple of local shops that will cut you deals but the selection is is not great.
What kind of board and size are you looking for?


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Sorry man, I had replied but it got chewed up by the main frame. I've been riding a 160 Fish in pow and love it, goes ok on groomers, but maybe a pow shape that can handle the chopped up stuff/groomers better, there are so many pow board options now! I'm old school, go fast, turn n burn kinda guy, but love time pinging about in the trees, don't go anywhere near a park tho! This trip is for one reason only - JAPOW!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread is oozing stoke.

Just sayin.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

F1EA said:


> This thread is oozing stoke.
> 
> Just sayin.


Not sure if taking the piss, or I'm just getting sensitive in my senior years :chin: haha


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> You might be better off picking up another deck before coming to Japan. Except for something like a Gentemstick (but not damp boards for chopped conditions) or second hand, buying in around Niseko will almost certainly be much more expensive.
> 
> If you are really keen, I have a 161 Never Summer Summit that I might consider letting go. Currently sitting in storage in Niseko.


Thanks mate. Summit could be a go actually, maybe drop us a PM with some info


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

bbsnz said:


> Not sure if taking the piss, or I'm just getting sensitive in my senior years :chin: haha


lol
No; i was being serious. This thread is stokeful.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

F1EA said:


> lol
> No; i was being serious. This thread is stokeful.


Stoked  Im like a fat kid with cake when it comes to planning out my snow missions


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

bbsnz said:


> Sorry man, I had replied but it got chewed up by the main frame. I've been riding a 160 Fish in pow and love it, goes ok on groomers, but maybe a pow shape that can handle the chopped up stuff/groomers better, there are so many pow board options now! I'm old school, go fast, turn n burn kinda guy, but love time pinging about in the trees, don't go anywhere near a park tho! This trip is for one reason only - JAPOW!



I rode a 160 Fish pretty much every day last year in Niseko and it was perfect. Dumped the stance way back and just slashed the shit out of everything when I wasn't getting fresh turns (where I was slashing the shit out of everything).


There's a Niseko Buy&Sell group on Facebook too https://www.facebook.com/groups/niseko2ndhandshop/


When is your trip again? I've been known to make rash decisions.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

highme said:


> When is your trip again? I've been known to make rash decisions.


Good news on the Fish. I'll be taking one over for sure, and to be honest I've never had a problem with riding one on groomers. So much fun to ride!

I'm there from 16th Jan and leave 4th Feb. Staying at Niseko Kanon in the pension, seems like a good joint in a great location.

Rash decisions make life worth living!!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

coming soon....


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Maierapril said:


> coming soon....


That mini-Mt. Fuji view is possibly the most spectular view in snowboarding. It is actually Mt. Yotei and it is breathtaking. When I was in Niseko, I couldn't get over how gorgeous the view was. I could just sit on the hill and a stare. Amazing place.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah looks awesome huh. Cant wait to be taking in that view! Anyone have any inside word on the best way to go about passes? A season pass for 18 days odd riding isn't a bad option (will run me about $1000NZD), but I'm a broken ass 35 y/o lard arse, so riding every day probably isn't likely, but then again ill be 5 mins walk from the bottom of one of the lifts so even heading up for 2-3 hours on an 'off' day could be an option.

As long as I get balls deep in the white stuff on a few occasions, I will walk away with a grin on my dial!

Time to start squats and hill runs


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

talk to the local hotel and rental establishments. They sell discounted lift tickets. I bought my passes through the Izumikyo rental office and they gave me a pretty nice discount for my lift tickets.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I was in Niseko for a week like 15 years ago. It was epic. Me and 5 friends rented a cabin and had a great time. I used to live in Japan and did tons of snowboarding in Honshu and Hokkaido. Super fun place to shred. Sweet little B&B's right on the slope with amazing food. Cute mom&pop noodle shops right on the hill. Beer in vending machines. All you can eat crab legs in Sapporo. Tons of powder!!! I miss boarding in Japan.


Niseko has well changed since then……no "mom and pop" noodle shops on the hill any more. Still awesome riding, just gotta jostle for position in the stampede


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Why not do 2 x 8 of 10 Day Passes, that way you'll be able to pick down days, or days to ride other places like Kiroro, Moiwa, or Rusutsu for example????

You can also buy Hourly Block Passes as a fill in option!!!!!

Along with single areas of the United Resort!!!!! ie, just Annupurri if you which to only ride there for the day!!!!!

Also check Goodsports Whiteliner (One of the Bus Transfer Companies CTS <> Niseko) cause they do Bus/Lift Packages!!!!!

Buy your gear over here cause you'll have better and cheaper options!!!!! Especially with the current exchange rate!!!!!


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Tubby Beaver said:


> Niseko has well changed since then……no "mom and pop" noodle shops on the hill any more. Still awesome riding, just gotta jostle for position in the stampede


Word. Welcome to the Nise-zoo.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Good times. Are the crowds THAT bad? Im from NZ, so waiting for 40mins for a chair to then ride bulletproof chopped cat tracks in 50km/ph winds is generally par for the course. Also whats the go with a quick trip to Moiwa or Rusutsu (the latter being more of a 2-3 days trip I assume) to avoid the crowds?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Don't worry about crowds!!!!!

Moiwa is either a shuttle over, or drop in/out via Niseko's OOB Gates!!!!!

Rusutsu is a shuttle over and back!!!!!


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't worry about the crowds. They do an extremely efficient job at moving people along and the wait is minimal.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

We were there the week after Christmas which is apparently a Japanese holiday. We were never in line more than 10-15 minutes. It was noticeably busier than the first couple of days were there (Dec 24th through 26th) though.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Maierapril said:


> Don't worry about the crowds. They do an extremely efficient job at moving people along and the wait is minimal.


That. Although some of the lifts (esp. higher up) are quite slow, waiting times are not bad. 'New' gondola helps, etc.
Issue is more how crowded it is on the in-bound runs - and in the village at night.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> That. Although some of the lifts (esp. higher up) are quite slow, waiting times are not bad. 'New' gondola helps, etc.
> Issue is more how crowded it is on the in-bound runs - and in the village at night.



Perfect. I'm a 35 year old married man with a love of early nights and powder turns, so neither of the above should pose any issues to me . Thanks for the feedback all - you guys are super helpful and knowledgable!


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Stoke bump for anyone that might be heading out to Niseko. I'm there 16 Jan to Feb 4 and keen to meet some crew to ride with! Now comes the decision on a new board or two for the trip


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Another stoke bump!! Not long to go now!

Would be nice if Niseko had some snow, even like a foot instead of nothing at all, but I am sure it will come.

Surely the interior BC could lend Niseko a metre, just to get things started 

Anyone else doing the Niseko trip? As above - I'm there for a couple weeks mid Jan - early Feb.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm still contemplating. Still thinking if I should make the plunge and buy a property in Izumikyo


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

Hell yeah I'll be there beginning of FEB for 10 days.

First time riding Japan. Have done some back country NZ but i'm still nervous about riding in super thick POW.

Should i bring the bindings back on my skate banana or just ride my normal set-up?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Shep said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there beginning of FEB for 10 days.
> 
> First time riding Japan. Have done some back country NZ but i'm still nervous about riding in super thick POW.
> 
> Should i bring the bindings back on my skate banana or just ride my normal set-up?


You should get a pow board


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> Shep said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah I'll be there beginning of FEB for 10 days.
> ...



Oh no the banana is going to struggle?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Shep said:


> Oh no the banana is going to struggle?


Depends on your sizing (I was riding a 159 Banana in Niseko at ~140lbs for a while) but at best it is going to be ok only.

You should get a proper directional powder board.


----------



## Shep (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm 70kg riding a 156w board. You are making me a little nervous now! Might have to stick to the groomed runs. Probably a bit late for me to start looking for a powder board. 

At least I'll be able to see where I'm going during the flat light days with the new goggles? (praying they arrive before I leave  )


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i'll be in the niseko area from 17 or 18/1/2016 for about 2 weeks with a mate of mine and a bunch of silly people from the uk ... can't wait :}

always happy to ride with new people


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Shep said:


> I'm 70kg riding a 156w board. You are making me a little nervous now! Might have to stick to the groomed runs. Probably a bit late for me to start looking for a powder board.
> 
> At least I'll be able to see where I'm going during the flat light days with the new goggles? (praying they arrive before I leave  )


FWIW I know of a few people who ride a banana around the Sapporo back and side country without any problems. Seems like similar weight etc…..if in any doubt pull the bindings all the way back, IMO you don't need a directional powder board to be able to have more than an "ok" time at Niseko. Although there are a lot of people riding pow-surf style boards there are also a lot riding regular twins as well. I ride a tapered twin (is that the correct term?!) Powder Snake and just had a great time riding the trees at Rusutsu and bowls at Teine.


----------



## scratchmeow (Jan 4, 2016)

*meetup*

Hey I'm in Hirafu for a week from 17 Jan 2016 to 24 Jan 2016 - if you're gonna be there around that time we should meetup and explore the backcountry.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Just a bump for anyone who is venturing up over the next few weeks. Be cool to catch up and ride with some of you folk!


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

Im going back next year, even if it means a divorce. Whats Japan like in a La Nina?


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

Typically I think Japan gets snowier winters with La Nina. It appears that the warmer sea temps in south east asia creates more water vapour in the air that then crashes into the cold dry air coming off of Siberia resulting in higher than usual snowfall across Japan.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

well, i'm definitely going back to japan again. it was allround an excellent experience and i reckon there are plenty of really good places to explore ... maybe next year, maybe the year after if plans for a canadia trip materialise.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Wait.
Is this thread really ending with a single photo?
Did I just read 5 pages of information in Japan and that's it??


----------



## shinjisan (Jan 12, 2012)

bbsnz said:


> Im going back next year, even if it means a divorce. Whats Japan like in a La Nina?


Depends on when and where you go I guess. I believe this year was kind of bad - I was at Hakuba & Nozawa, and we didn't get much snow. Then I went to Niseko and the conditions were much better.

I will most likely return to Niseko/Kiroro/Moiwa next year. That means I will have to eat ramen noodles for lunch/dinner for another year. :crying:


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

shinjisan said:


> Depends on when and where you go I guess. I believe this year was kind of bad - I was at Hakuba & Nozawa, and we didn't get much snow. Then I went to Niseko and the conditions were much better.
> 
> I will most likely return to Niseko/Kiroro/Moiwa next year. That means I will have to eat ramen noodles for lunch/dinner for another year. :crying:


well yeah, Hokkaido is less affected by both El Nino and La Nina mostly due to its proximity to Siberia. Honshu lies along the same lattitudes as the Meditterean Sea, so its kind of amazing that it gets the amount of snow it does anyway. Because of this southern lattitude it makes it much more susceptible to erroneous weather patterns.


----------

